# NFS error when removing directory



## last1 (Oct 9, 2011)

I run a NFS server with several clients mounting the share. The NFS server is 9.0B2, clients are a mix of 8.X. The mounts are done with options: TCP, rsize=32768, wsize=32768. Everything works great in terms of access and removing files but not removing directories. Every time I try to remove a directory shared through NFS I get this error:


```
rm -rf postmaster/
rm: fts_read: Input/output error
```
Erasing the directory on the NFS server works just fine. Again, accessing files, directory, removing files, all work fine. Just not removing directories. What might be going on?


----------

